# Majster = kolega?



## Panceltic

Pytanie: Czy znajomego można nazwać _majstrem_ po polsku? U nas w Słowenii to dość rozpowszechniony sposób zwracania się do kolegów. Gdybym Polakowi powiedział _majstrze_, zrozumiałby że chodzi o coś jak _kumplu_, _ziomeczku_? Dziękuję za odpowiedź


----------



## zaffy

Nie.


----------



## Panceltic

Ah, to szkoda. W takim razie będę musiał trzymać się zwykłych wyrażeń.


----------



## rotan

Jak nie
Normalnie sie slyszy np. 'Ty, majster"
Nawet jesli ktos za pierwszym razem sie nie zorientuje to z czasem bez problemu zalapie
Kwestia odmiany wyrazu, a w zasadzie tutaj to wlasciwie jej braku


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Normalnie sie slyszy np. 'Ty, majster"


Do kolegi? Tylko jeśli on coś robi fizycznego dla nas, np. tapetuje mi pokój i byłaby to forma żartobliwa."Ty, majster, weź to popraw. "

Nie wyobrażam sobie, w innych warunkach tak powiedzieć, np. spotykając kolegę. 
"Hej majster, co tam słuchać u ciebie? "


----------



## rotan

To nic nadzwyczajnego
Wielokrotnie sie z tym zetknalem, a nawet sam uzylem


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> To nic nadzwyczajnego
> Wielokrotnie sie z tym zetknalem, a nawet sam uzylem


Hmm, to może w innej części Polski. Spotykasz np. kolegę nauczyciela, policjanta, sprzedawcę, prawnika i mówisz do niego majster?


----------



## Patrycja

Ja tak samo jak @zaffy  nigdy nie słyszałam tego w takim kontekście. Raczej bym uważała, bo myślę, że dla wielu osób może to brzmieć dziwnie.


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> Spotykasz np. kolegę nauczyciela, policjanta, sprzedawcę, prawnika i mówisz do niego majster?


Zacznijmy od tego ze zastosowanie takich slangowych zaimkow zalezy od relacji jakie sa miedzy ludzmi
Jak masz z kims niezly kontakt, to sie tak do niego zwrocisz
Ale jak wasza relacja ogranicza sie w zasadzie tylko do podania reki, to raczej w ogole nie uzywasz tego typu zwrotow

A co do samego majstra to jak najbardziej
Nie jest to co prawda jakis nie wiadomo jak powszechny zwrot, znacznie ustepuje np. 'ziomkowi', ale jak najbardziej zdarzy mi sie zarowno uslyszec jak i uzyc


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Zacznijmy od tego ze zastosowanie takich slangowych zaimkow zalezy od relacji jakie sa miedzy ludzmi
> Jak masz z kims niezly kontakt, to sie tak do niego zwrocisz


Jeśli w ogóle, to tylko jeśli ktoś jest pracownikiem fizycznym. Jak można do prawnika,nauczyciela itd powiedzieć majster? Nawet jeśli to bardzo bliski kolega.


----------



## rotan

Jesli to jest bardzo bliski kolega to mozesz do niego powiedziec cokolwiek 🙂
Nie chce mowic czym jest dla mnie traktowanie bliskiej znajomosci formalnie tylko i wylacznie ze wzgledu na piastowane stanowiska, bo nie chce nikogo obrazac 🤭
Jak ma jakas luzna paczke normalnych znajomych to normalnie zrozumieja o co chodzi, ten wyraz to juz dawno ogolnik, a przynajmniej ja od dawna go i slysze i uzywam w ogolnym kontekscie
To nie to samo co powiedzenie do kogos np. 'Ty, dekarz'


----------



## Patrycja

Nie bardzo potrafię wyobrazić sobie, żebym powiedziała do kolegi, nawet do kolegi, który zawodowo coś naprawia czy wykonuje jakieś prostsze, manualne prace, "e, majster", o ile nie jest to właśnie kontekst wcześniej przytoczony. Być może powiedziałabym tak żartobliwie, jeżeli ktoś (bez względu na zawód) byłby AKURAT PRZY MNIE w trakcie wykonywania jakiejś typu pracy i na coś chciałabym mu zwrócić uwagę, ale poza tym kontekstem, nie widzę tego i nie słyszę i równie dobrze mogłabym powiedzieć do kogoś "Ty, dekarz", bo jest to dla mnie dokładnie tak samo od czapy.


----------



## rotan

No a jak np w takim samym sensie mowisz do kogos "kierowniku" to dla ciebie rzeczywiscie musi byc kierownikiem?


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> No a jak np w takim samym sensie mowisz do kogos "kierowniku" to dla ciebie rzeczywiscie musi byc kierownikiem?


A dlaczego równasz znaczenie tego słowa z "kolegą"?


----------



## rotan

Ben Jamin said:


> A dlaczego równasz znaczenie tego słowa z "kolegą"?


Bo juz to wiele razy slyszalem jak i sam uzylem w takim kontekscie
Zarowno "kierownik" jak i "majster"
Tak samo jak powiedzenie np. "Siema mistrzu"
Kolega nie musi rzeczywiscie byc ani kierownikiem, ani majstrem, ani mistrzem zeby sie tak do niego kolokwialnie zwrocic, jak twierdza powyzej 🤨


----------



## vianie

rotan said:


> "Siema mistrzu"


Hah, naprawde? A jaka jest wlasciwie roznica miedzy majstrem i mistrzem? Wybaczcie mi prosze ta diakrytyke. Brak czasu.


----------



## rotan

Dla mnie w kontekscie zwracania sie do kolegow zadna, normalnie slysze i uzywam i jednego i drugiego


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Bo juz to wiele razy slyszalem jak i sam uzylem w takim kontekscie
> Zarowno "kierownik" jak i "majster"
> Tak samo jak powiedzenie np. "Siema mistrzu"
> Kolega nie musi rzeczywiscie byc ani kierownikiem, ani majstrem, ani mistrzem zeby sie tak do niego kolokwialnie zwrocic, jak twierdza powyzej 🤨


Rozumiem, co masz na myśli, ale te "tytuły" nie są dla mnie synonimami pojęcia "kolega". Są to poufałe i raczej humorystyczne "sposoby zwracania się" do kogoś, używając wołacza. "Kolega" natomiast to samodzielne słowo, oznaczające stosunek socjalny pomiędzy dwoma osobami. Niegdyś oznaczało osobę o równym statusie i pracującą w tym samym miejscu, lub uczęszczającą do tej samej szkoły lub uczelni. Później rozszerzone na bliskiego znajomego, w zbliżonym wieku i nieformalnym stosunku. W wypadku "mistrza" i podobnych tytułów nie można dokonać zamiany w obie strony. Przedstawiając komuś swojego kolegę można powiedzieć "to jest mój kolega", ale nie "to jest mój mistrz", za to można powiedzieć do kogoś "kolego" (chociaż brzmi to formalnie) albo "mistrzu" (co będzie poufałe).


----------



## rotan

Ale tak naprawde nie musza byc synonimami przy tak luznym kontekscie
No o tym napisalem wyzej, ze to zalezne od relacji, oczywiscie ze nie powiemy tak jesli kogos komus przedstawiamy bo przeciez ich relacja dopiero sie formuje


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> Hah, naprawde? A jaka jest wlasciwie roznica miedzy majstrem i mistrzem? Wybaczcie mi prosze ta diakrytyke. Brak czasu.


Majster i mistrz pochodzą od łacińskiego słowa "magister". Mistrz przyszedł do polszczyzny poprzez włoskie "maestro" (albo bezpośrednio z łaciny), i miał zastosowanie przede wszystkim wobec artystów lub ludzi doskonale wykonujących jakieś zadania. Majster przeszedł do polszczyzny z niemieckiego, i był używany o rzemieślnikach mających tytuł wysoko wykwalifkowanego specjalisty i specjalny status społeczny. Później używany o pracowniku nadzorującym robotników w fabryce lub na budowie. Później jeszcze przyjął znaczenie osoby mającej talent do prac rzemieślniczych w wolnym czasie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Ale tak naprawde nie musza byc synonimami przy tak luznym kontekscie
> No o tym napisalem wyzej, ze to zalezne od relacji, oczywiscie ze nie powiemy tak jesli kogos komus przedstawiamy bo przeciez ich relacja dopiero sie formuje


Co ma do tego zaawansowanie  relacji? Tu chodzi o inną klasę semantyczną dwóch słów.


----------



## rotan

No o tym przeciez mowie
Nowo poznajacych sie osob tak nie przedstawie, ale bezposrednio do kogos z kim mam swietny kontakt jak najbardziej sie tak zwroce
To nie pasuje zarowno w oryginalnym znaczeniu, jak i w stopniu relacji, choc to w sumie tez zalezy; osobiscie nie mialbym problemu z luznym przedstawieniem kolegi innemu koledze mowiac np. "to jest moj ziomek" albo nawet "to jest moj mistrz" czy "mistrzunio"

A co do ostatniej definicji 'majstra' to to chyba raczej 'majsterkowicz'


----------



## jasio

Merytorycznie wszystko już zostało powiedziane, więc dodam tylko, że w moim kręgu towarzyskim z "majstrem" użytym w ten sposób się nie spotkałem. Być może rzeczywiście jest to regionalne albo ograniczone do jakiejś klasy społecznej.  Dlatego proponowałbym, żeby osoby stosujace ten zwrot doprecyzowały skąd są albo podały jakieś dodatkowe okoliczności. 
Aczkolwiek, jakby bliski znajomy zwrócił się do mnie w ten sposób, raczej bym to potraktował jako wyraz poufalosci.

"kierowniku" zwracają się zwykle do mnie panowie szukający wsparcia materialnego. 

"Mistrzu", "mistrzuniu" - jak najbardziej, spotkałem się i pewnie dlatego uważam to za najbardziej naturalne. Aczkolwiek raczej bym się spodziewał użycia tego raz czy dwa na początku rozmowy, a nie cały czas.


----------



## rotan

No wlasnie, to mozna normalnie odebrac jako slangowy zaimek

Watpie ze to kwestia regionu, w grach online zdarzalo mi sie dostrzec ten zwrot u osob o ktorych wiedzialem skad pochodza, a byly to rozne czesci naszego kraju
Nie bylo to co prawda nagminne, ale kilka razy sie trafilo (tak jak nie jest to zreszta nagminne "u mnie", ale sie jak najbardziej zdarza)
Wydaje mi sie ze to jest chyba troche tak jak z tym mlodziezowym slowem roku 'spiulkolot', o ktorym wiekszosc ludzi pierwszy raz uslyszala wlasnie przy okazji tego wyroznienia... 🙃


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> No wlasnie, to mozna normalnie odebrac jako slangowy zaimek...


Zaimek? Jakaś nowa definicja zaimka?


----------



## rotan

Nie, po prostu ja to sobie tak nazywam 🤭


----------



## Ben Jamin

rotan said:


> Nie, po prostu ja to sobie tak nazywam 🤭


Na tym forum stosujemy się do przyjętej terminologii językoznawczej. Inaczej będzie bałagan.


----------



## Drakonica

Nigdy nie spotkałam się ze slangowym użyciem słowa "majster" w znaczeniu "kolega".
Jestem natomiast w stanie wyobrazić sobie użycie tego słowa w znaczeniu podobnym do równie slangowego "agent".

- Ty agent/majster, co ty tu robisz?
- Z niego to niezły agent/majster!
- Znałam jednego takiego agenta/majstra, który...

I w każdym z tych przypadków określenie "agent" lub "majster" nawiązywałoby jakoś do sposobu zachowania, szalonych pomysłów, nietypowych zajęć. W każdym razie zwracało uwagę na jakieś działania wykonywane przez tą osobę, nie wyrażało natomiast w żaden sposób naszej koleżeńskiej relacji, bo mogło się odnosić również do kompletnie obcych osób.


----------



## rotan

No to tak to sie tez mowi np. pacjent

Ja mimo wszystko podtrzymuje, jestem pewny ze wiekszosc na luzie zrozumialaby o co chodzi
Przeciez na to sie tak naprawde nie zwraca jakiejs szczegolnej uwagi, bo te poswieca sie samemu tematowi rozmowy
Nie znam nikogo kto w zdaniu 'Siema majster, lecimy dzisiaj na impreze, lecisz z nami?' jedyne na czym by sie skupil to slowo 'majster'
Zreszta tak jak napisalem wyzej - * znajomego* mozesz sobie nazywac jak ci sie tylko podoba (oczywiscie w granicach tolerancji... 🙃), i musialby chyba naprawde byc sztywniakiem na miare prokuratora zeby sie o takie cos czepiac


----------



## marco_2

Ben Jamin said:


> Majster i mistrz pochodzą od łacińskiego słowa "magister". Mistrz przyszedł do polszczyzny poprzez włoskie "maestro" (albo bezpośrednio z łaciny), i miał zastosowanie przede wszystkim wobec artystów lub ludzi doskonale wykonujących jakieś zadania. Majster przeszedł do polszczyzny z niemieckiego, i był używany o rzemieślnikach mających tytuł wysoko wykwalifkowanego specjalisty i specjalny status społeczny. Później używany o pracowniku nadzorującym robotników w fabryce lub na budowie. Później jeszcze przyjął znaczenie osoby mającej talent do prac rzemieślniczych w wolnym czasie.


Można jeszcze dodać, że w języku słowackim 'majster' jest bliższy mistrzowi niż naszemu majstrowi - znana pieśń kościelna "Mój Mistrzu" ma w słowackim tytuł "Majster môj" czyli autor zwraca się tak do Chrystusa.


----------

